# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BD party at the creek last weekend

Harrassing Steve at the swingbridge :smile:

At the Crab Trap Restaurant

Letting them drive 

Buncha cool kids...even though they didn't catch a single fish! :biggrin:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

*FRIDAY'S PICTURES FRIDAY'S PICTURES FRIDAY'S PICTURES*

Savannah
Dalton
B&P
Terry & Hunter
Everyone

BTW, she out shot the boys. Her could be covered by a post it note. The boys uh... not so much.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*Surfside Beach to SLP Post Hurricane Ike*

Sorry this is so long....1st time trying out this program.....am still on the learning curve

http://tripwow.tripadvisor.com/tripwow/ta-00cc-2f2e-ea27?lb


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

getting ready for a mega antiques garage sale....1850s double rifle.....one of 7
German cal.62

pipes...beer steins...


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*Surfside Beach to SLP Post Hurricane Ike*

Sorry this is so long....1st time trying out this program.....am still on the learning curve

http://tripwow.tripadvisor.com/tripw...c-2f2e-ea27?lb

phooey.....chop suey........ Posted this on another Friday Pic page......then opened this thread and thought it didn't load.....posted again here.....that makes me a double-dog poster. Mods....can you fix this?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

if I hear one more speech from that fake clown in the white house......


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

just some random pics from with clients from the ranch this past weekend


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A trip to the Fort Worth Zoo and my son night fishing.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chiefcharlie said:


> if I hear one more speech from that fake clown in the white house......


"fake clown"? Who replaced Obama? :biggrin:

Where all the graphitti in the mancave comes from! :rotfl:

Various Bote Show pics

Anchor Boy eating the dessert of champions in Mississippi! :biggrin:


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

From a recent SPOON-A-RAMA hunt...










and a recent flooded timber hunt near Anahuac


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> if I hear one more speech from that fake clown in the white house......


ch...ch...ch...chia!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

1- Venison Chili sure was good earlier this week.
2- Brazos River Sunrise downstream
3- Brazos River Sunrise Upstream
4- A view from the "Back Thirty"
5 -I'm not done shooting... I'm Reloading.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Son going to a "decades" party ?
Driving the boat
Paw and Grandson coming in from a cold morning of fishing
The reason I buy a truck with leather seats!
Fireworks on new years eve
FIL ringing the bell after his last radiation treatment (stage 4 cancer)


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

some pics from work this week

1) custom dart frog tank for a customer complete with waterfall, live plants, etc.

2) lutino phase red-eye treefrog

3) blue dot mudskipper

4) Amazon milk frog


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

****! I Did Not Know That!*

My good friend in eastern Oklahoma was sitting in his tree stand yesterday with his bow, and this big feller comes walking out. I always figured these big guys stayed over close to the Rockies. Unfortunately where he hunts there is no open season on elk so he couldn't stick it. He said it was about 400 pounds on the hoof and this was a public hunting area. Reckon I learn something every day!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Our new labrador boy... Prairie Bear Grizzly. Grizz for short! Prairie Bear Kodiak ain't going to be too pleased when he comes home next week... seeing as he had a 9 year unobstructed run so far 

Pic 1... weigh in
Pic 2... new Boss


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

a few random....
1.My daughter Paiges first flounder
2. Working at the boat show (myself and Rena)
3. my daughter somehow took a pic of herself..still trying to figure out how
4. Josh and Sadie
5. Thought I was going to be attacked by birds in the deer stand
6. Josh's daughter Rion giving fishy kisses.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Christmas
Christmas
Trophy Ceremonies- Klein Bengals
Little Brother has to hold the trophy too!
New Years
A&M VS LSU Party


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

NEW GRANDSON...

We supply some meds for the Houston Zoo...and last year they called me and wanted me to round up a BUNCH of meds for one of their pregnant elephants..(don't LOL now). Man, I moved heaven and earth from one end of the US to the other to get what they needed. In this case the momma needed about 1500 pills of a certain med per week for a couple of months to try for a healthy birth.

Just yesterday the Zoo sent me a pix of my new "Grandson" and his Momma as a "Thank You".. Weighed in at about 400 pounds at birth...and is now pushing 1200....on his way to 12,000..

Guess I'm a little wierd..but this pix just hit a soft spot in the geezer...:biggrin:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

couple more of my youngest


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> NEW GRANDSON...
> 
> We supply some meds for the Houston Zoo...and last year they called me and wanted me to round up a BUNCH of meds for one of their pregnant elephants..(don't LOL now). Man, I moved heaven and earth from one end of the US to the other to get what they needed. In this case the momma needed about 1500 pills of a certain med per week for a couple of months to try for a healthy birth.
> 
> ...


He has your eyes Senor Jaime! :cheers:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He has your eyes Senor Jaime! :cheers:


 Got his hair too.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> NEW GRANDSON...
> 
> We supply some meds for the Houston Zoo...and last year they called me and wanted me to round up a BUNCH of meds for one of their pregnant elephants..(don't LOL now). Man, I moved heaven and earth from one end of the US to the other to get what they needed. In this case the momma needed about 1500 pills of a certain med per week for a couple of months to try for a healthy birth.
> 
> ...


haha, are you Dom Deluise? Did you play the doctor in Smokey & the Bandit 2?? 
cool story


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*random pics*

Moody Gardens
The kids in front of the river at our Ranch
Rex and I


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> NEW GRANDSON...
> 
> We supply some meds for the Houston Zoo...and last year they called me and wanted me to round up a BUNCH of meds for one of their pregnant elephants..(don't LOL now). Man, I moved heaven and earth from one end of the US to the other to get what they needed. In this case the momma needed about 1500 pills of a certain med per week for a couple of months to try for a healthy birth.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mr. Jim! He's a lot smarter lookin than Haute Pursuits new dawg! :biggrin:

Herd of does in North Zulch last Friday morning

My girls exorcising a new neighbors kid! :rotfl:

Final straw for Gladys' Gladiators Maid Service...been with us for almost 9 years and seems like they break something every time they come! She brought me the bag and said, "I'm so sorry again Mr. Harbor, it was just an accident!":redface:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*And here are some random fishing pictures.*

Random fishing pictures from our offshore trips last summer.

The last one is a us on a motorcycle trip when we rode the twisted sisters. It was beautiful. We will be riding it again soon!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*FRIDAY PICS*

1. The Bumpy burger that I tackled last Sunday
2. Gnarly Charley on her dirt bike with her new helmet!!!
3. Homemade lasagna...mmmmm....
4. Mimi with her 2 girls in Chuck's tent

Happy Friday y'all and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater at a progress show last Saturday. He got 2nd in Showmanship! HE did so good, we are very proud.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Romo and Harley girl working on some commands...


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

one more from Christmas. boy really likes some chocolate and my his dentist always sends a thank you card after each visit? :redface:
Now the orthodontist is my next best friend LOL


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Monster Jam pics


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

hey Marcus, how'd you find that Axis fawn?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> hey Marcus, how'd you find that Axis fawn?


uh oh..... i think i know who this might be!

i had to tinkle! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> uh oh..... i think i know who this might be!
> 
> i had to tinkle! :biggrin:


Jim had me crackin up- next time you talk to him, call him Jimbo 

I need to get out there soon!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Jim had me crackin up- next time you talk to him, call him Jimbo
> 
> I need to get out there soon!


i called him a lot of things over the weekend, he's worse than a girl trying to get ready for prom...we waited almost 20mins so this monster could finally hunt... :biggrin: ask him why i was calling him "princess" :biggrin:

come on down to the HBH Contest hunt, he's gonna be sporting a pretty pink apron in the kitchen again!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

No fishing pics this week, so, some of my life skills, 2005 Mercedes Championship with long time student Ryan Palmer

Ryan and Caddie

Me and big John chillin

Ryan, Me and James (Ryan's Caddie) and a younger Ben in front

Student and PGA Tour rookie Martin Piller and new wife Gerina

Dobie high school kid Ben

Furman U girl Liz


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My 4 year old fractured her elbow on the playground at school this week.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Artifishual said:


> one more from Christmas. boy really likes some chocolate and my his dentist always sends a thank you card after each visit? :redface:
> Now the orthodontist is my next best friend LOL


This is a great on for the "Caption This" thread.......!!!!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Last weekend*

Alter Bridge concert at Warehouse Live.
Smokey in my mirror.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster;3228969[SIZE=2 said:


> Final straw for Gladys' Gladiators Maid Service...been with us for almost 9 years and seems like they break something every time they come! She brought me the bag and said, [/SIZE]"I'm so sorry again Mr. Harbor, it was just an accident!":redface:


LOL (well, not really)... we must use the same hiring agency,Harbor. Our gal just came in and told me.."Massa Jim...I done just cracked a window in the bedroom a little"

GAAADDDD !!! A LITTLE ????... Said she was jus' vacumin' and on the 'backstroke' kinda hit the glass a 'little'.. It's only a 2 ft by 6 ft pane.. Oughta be an easy fix....:redface:

Ain't our day , Steve...just got back from dropping off the pup at the vet.

Did ya ever have just "One of Those Days"???


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

DIHLON said:


> My 4 year old fractured her elbow on the playground at school this week.


Bless her heart...you want to trade places with them but you can't! You can only comfort them and let them know that there is a quota of hurt out there and all kids have to share it among themselves...nobody gets left out...you have to be a team player!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

A buddy came to visit and brought this with him. I had never seen one before and it is COOOL...

Puts off really great heat and the sound it makes is really soothing...Almost like a fan or a waterfall... 

I have to get me one.... Any 2coolers want to take a guess what it is?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

bzrk180 said:


> A buddy came to visit and brought this with him. I had never seen one before and it is COOOL...
> 
> Puts off really great heat and the sound it makes is really soothing...Almost like a fan or a waterfall...
> 
> I have to get me one.... Any 2coolers want to take a guess what it is?


Used to call 'em "Salamanders"! Diesel heaters for all the sissies, plumbers, mechanical boys, superintendents and inspectors on the job! They would huddle around it and squawk at each other like turkey buzzards on road kill! :biggrin:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> A buddy came to visit and brought this with him. I had never seen one before and it is COOOL...
> 
> Puts off really great heat and the sound it makes is really soothing...Almost like a fan or a waterfall...
> 
> I have to get me one.... Any 2coolers want to take a guess what it is?


Diesel Heater.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> A buddy came to visit and brought this with him. I had never seen one before and it is COOOL...
> 
> Puts off really great heat and the sound it makes is really soothing...Almost like a fan or a waterfall...
> 
> I have to get me one.... Any 2coolers want to take a guess what it is?


CALLED SALAMANDER


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

What I was told is they are called "smudge pots" and are used in crops to help deter freezing. 

It pumped out alot of heat and would be perfect for the beackh or the deer camp... Heck, I want one for my back yard!!

I couldnt believe I had never seen one before. Was told one fill will last like 12 hours. 

Thanks for the feedback...I wonder why they were called "salamanders?"


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

Still here from last Sunday. Sorry about the sideways look I fixed it on the photo program but still comes out like this


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

*Musicfest - Steamboat*

Max Stalling - Musicfest
Snow day in Steamboat
Nice View in Steamboat
Kevin Fowler -Musicfest


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Just got back from Steamboat Springs*

If you can handle the cold, it is a wonderful destination. The Texas MusicFest is an absolute blast!

1) I went with a group - this is me and my best friend at the base watching some of them snowboard
2) Kevin Fowler was awesome!
3) From the hotel balcony
4) Soul warmer!
5) Sunset
6) Snowmobiling in the Routt National Forest


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Little mans room is coming along....more work done in here than any other room in the house! Chair rail, Crown molding, Feaux (sp) paint....and this montrosity called a "stencil" mural.....this is the halfway through the first coat....tiring to say the least....but all worth it in the end..


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*My little girl*

My first born Dec 6, 2010. About 1 month here. And before anyone says something the puppy training pads work great when you know who decided to pee again before the next diaper gets on.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last Wednesday evening I flew to Chicago, Thursday morning me and the boys hopped on the coach, hooked up the trailer and headed up to Ironwood Michigan for a few days of snowmobiling... it was -8 the first morning we got up to go ride!

Hooked up and ready to roll...










Some of the nICE roads we got to drive on...














































This was a pretty cool toy I played with for a while one day, it's a Polaris Ranger with trax...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Smudge Pot.



TH


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

fishinKat said:


> Max Stalling - Musicfest
> Snow day in Steamboat
> Nice View in Steamboat
> Kevin Fowler -Musicfest


I think I will be making the trip next year. I had a couple friends go this year...one was nice enough to bring me back a present.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Trouthunter said:


> Smudge Pot.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


You can burn Citronella in them also! :smile:


----------

